# Roof access



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

One of the PV installers working on the roof was coming down for lunch and his foot slipped on the U shaped ladder rung and he fell 20 feet tore all the ligaments in his knee, broke the femur. One foot was pointing north and the other one was going south. The wild part is he didn't make a sound and wasn't unconscious either.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I think you call that shock. Not tied off? What is a u shaped ladder rung?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I never take it for granted even having one foot off the ground.. too many times I have heard of someone "slipping" off a rung and breaking something..:no:

I knew a guy who wasn't paying attention where he was walking and fell off a curb and ruptured his Achilles tendon..

He was out of work for (8) months and lost his house..


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

When I was 16 I stepped off a curb and broke my foot..sneaker came off a little and I stumbled...my grandfather went up to patch his roof (at age 72)...slipped off ladder hit his head on driveway..lived 10 days then died of his injuries...52yrs at Bethlehem steel plant....then die in your driveway..wtf


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok picture an upside down U. The surface where your feet rest while on the ladder is on the curve of the U. It's a piss poor design.here at camp lejeune they are pretty nuts when it comes to fall protection while on anything above 6 feet but I haven't seen them enforce the double tie off while climbing up or down ladders. 

The roof access does have a steel basket around it though. If that weren't there he would have done a face plant on the air unit nearby. Poor fella.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I was just reading through the OSHA requirements for ladder fixed construction a couple days ago, and while I can't quite picture that ladder rung, it sounds like a violation.

-John


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree. It has to be either a violation or installed upside down lol which wouldnnot surprise me at all.


----------

